# Autokorrektur von mehreren Bildern



## Riegel (9. August 2005)

Hi, hoffe ich habe das nun richtig einsortiert, bin mir etwas sicher wegen Forenbereich 

Ich will meine Kammerabilder mit einer Autokorrekturfunktion eines Programmes (z.b. Autoeye oder Photoshop) optimieren. Nun will ich aber nicht 200 Bilder einzeln öffnen auf autokorrektur drücken und wieder speichern. Gibts ne möglichkeit oder ne Software das ganze automatisiert abluafen zu lassen?

danke und steinigt mich nicht für die dumme Frage


----------



## Riegel (9. August 2005)

sorry habs grad gesehen, falsches forum kanns jemand zu Photografie verschieben, hab wohl irgendwie tomaten auf den Augen gehabt....


----------

